# Obama to Jewish leaders: I know more about Judaism than any other president



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Obama to Jewish leaders: I know more about Judaism than any other president*

www.examiner.com

On Tuesday, President Obama met with about 20 Jewish community leaders and stressed that he probably knows more about Judaism than any other president because,


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Yes Obama, I am sure you do. Islam is very clear on Judaism, and your Imans in your youth probably versed you well on judaism........*


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

If he really did he wouldn't be fucking with them.


----------

